# Yellow Lab breeding size/age?



## SamMag (Aug 22, 2006)

I have about 4 yellow labs from what i can tell appear to be 1 male 1 subordinant male and 2 females. The largest(male) of the group is about 3.5 inches

The other fish in the group are around 2-3 inches in length

My question is based on this gender ratio and size at what time can i roughly expect to see breeding?

I am curently feeding them with spirulina flakes and new-life spectrum cichlid pellets, with occasional brineshrimp naupli.

Also if it is relevant these fish share a tank with a suprisingly passive labeotropheus fuellbornei and 2 female neolamprolgus brichardi. These 3 fish are maxed out in size and get along with the labs and each other fine. Another surprising fact is that all of these fish reside in a 29 gallon tank!

Any ideas?


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

They are plenty big enough to breed and with labs the sex ratio doesn't seem to matter much. What is probably affecting it is the size of the tank. No mbuna can survive well in a 29g tank as I am assuming it is only 30" long.


----------



## SamMag (Aug 22, 2006)

Ya it is a 30" long tank but the way its setup with lace rock gives it alot more hiding places than it should.

So far all the fish have been thriving, no damaged fins, and bright colors. I have had this setup a good 2 years now and no problems to name. I change the water once a week 25%


----------



## bccromer (Apr 13, 2004)

They may have been striving so far but that's because many of them aren't close to full grown. The labs still have a good 2 inches to grow if not 3 for some of them. There is no way they will continue to strive. The smallest tank mbuna should be kept in is 36". Hiding places and such don't matter as much as floor space.


----------



## SamMag (Aug 22, 2006)

Just a quick question with all these fish full grown how would they ffair in a 50 gallon breeder tank 36x18x18 inches

Would I be able to add any more fish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I wouldn't put them in anything less than 48" long and then you could add a couple yellow labs and some more fuelleborni. I would not increase the Brichardi however.


----------



## SamMag (Aug 22, 2006)

So would a 55 gallon work out well with maybe 2 more labs 1 male fuelbornei and 2 more females(the one I already have is a female)?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep. As far as I know (I don't know to much about fulleborni) but I think in a 55g. you could even add one other species.


----------



## SamMag (Aug 22, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

P.S. I would keep the brichardi in the 29g. tank and try to find a male for them :thumb: .


----------

